# Keystone RC Comp #1 of the Winter Points series



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Footage from the Keystone RC Winter Series 2013/2014. This is comp #1


----------



## Adventure Girl (Apr 24, 2014)

Cool video


----------

